

Show HN: Snapchat plus filters, stickers, and ratings - catapult

My first post to HN, hope this doesn&#x27;t get flagged as spam :&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve been working on an iOS Snapchat-clone after leaving my corporate IT job a few months ago.  Some of the functionality is a bit rough around the edges.<p>After seeing Marco Arment&#x27;s post about the &#x27;App Store Problem&#x27; (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.marco.org&#x2F;2013&#x2F;07&#x2F;31&#x2F;the-app-store-problem-is-not-price), I figured why not reach out and see what it&#x27;s actually like to have a successful app.<p>My app, Aww, Snap!, is just a fun side project at the moment and provided a creative outlet for a silly, &#x27;how do I explain this to my parents?&#x27; app :)<p>I built it on top of Parse and used a lot of open source components--notably, GPUImage by Brad Larson.  Certainly want to give credit where credit is due.  I realize it&#x27;s easy to slam a re-make of another popular app, so I&#x27;m prepared for the &#x27;why would you do that?!!?!&#x27; comments...<p>Right now, I see somewhere +&#x2F;-100 downloads a day with minimal marketing.  Any thoughts on how to monetize (just to make my money back) besides in-app purchases?  Turns out, IAPs are more difficult to implement than I first realize.  Parse does make it much easier, but I ran afoul of some bizarre Apple rules at first.  Or maybe put this idea on the shelf and move on to something else?<p>The app: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;clipchat&#x2F;id642217864?mt=8#
--or--
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getawwsnap.com&#x2F;appstore
======
citruspi
Just thought I'd mention that your link leads nowhere; you have an extra 'n.'
It should be [http://getawwsnap.com/appstore](http://getawwsnap.com/appstore)

~~~
catapult
Doh, thanks for the heads up!

